# Building PHP 5.4 from ports without mysqlnd



## rturja (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello!

In my use case anything MySQL related is just excess baggage, but still PHP 5.4 seems to insist installing mysqlnd. So far I tried putting WITHOUT_MYSQL knobs in make.conf with no result. Second try was removing --enable-mysqlnd from port Makefile but that ended with giving lots of mysqlnd related staging errors. Using --disable-mysqlnd resulted in same.

Next step was editing plist and manually removing any mysqlnd-lines. Now I can build and install PHP without that unneeded bit, but that means I have to manually edit port Makefile and plist after every PHP update.

Is there more stylish and automatic way to make PHP build automatically without MySQL bits?

-Reko


----------

